# Car Boot Sale - 5th November



## akamary (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all - just found out that there is a car boot sale on at Jebel Ali School Friday (5 Nov) morning 1000-1300 hrs! If you are selling you have to contact the school for a pitch, but buyers can just turn up.....just thought I would share the info as I know how much us expats love a good old rummage for a bargain.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I've moved this thread from the British forum to the Dubai page, as I doubt many UK residents will be too interested...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I've moved this thread from the British forum to the Dubai page, as I doubt many UK residents will be too interested...


Their bargains might prove to be a false economy 

Oooh shopping! (I was saying to hubby I miss second hand shops.. though I miss the atual 'old' things which don't exist in Dubai!) 

Might see if I cna get down there for a looksee.. 

THanks


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

What is a carboot sale?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> What is a carboot sale?


where you sell a carboot 

No, for those that don't know.. its similar to a garage sale. You bring your car and sell goods out of your 'boot'. Though I am sure people will be setting up tables etc at the school.. A jumble sale it might be called in the US?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> What is a carboot sale?


Similar to a swap meet.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

boot .. that's a trunk right ... LOL

The size of my "boot" is probably 36 x 20 x 20 inches ... 

Or would that be considered my hood / bonnet since the engine is in the back ...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

no.. a trunk is what you put your luggage in for travelling 

yes the boot is the bit at the back.. where you put the bodies..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, well I dont have that then lol


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Similar to a swap meet.


Isn't that dogging??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dogging  This is a family site you know. 

In the states, when individual 'entrepeneurs' are selling wares, they set up shops on the weekends at large tent/trailer type places that attract a very diverse crowd - tools, garage sell/reselling of junk, new hand made items, animals, appliances, etc. They are called swap meets in the usa.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

rochelle... u wanna head on there together then? lets see if we can fix something up


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds good.. will have to check what the visitors are interested in doing and will get in touch!...


----------

